# Stupidity from an RSPCA worker!



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I know someone who works for the RSPCA, and just saw a facebook post from her.

"deffo thought you could take care of a crayfish by leaving it in one of those big storage boxes filled with water and feeding it lettuce, turns out you need like a tank and a filter and whatnot. D:"

I have never researched crayfish, or any sort of shellfish, but I'm SHOCKED. Someone working for a company MEANT to keep animals from being in bad conditions, not doing any research and just sticking an animal in a dirty box.

I have half a mind to say something :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not surprised, that's the sort of thing that typifies RSPCA imo.


----------



## HalfYeti (Aug 4, 2012)

If my OH saw this, it would just add to her hatred of the RSPCA! It was already made worse by them ringing constantly for donations even after they fobbed us off. Given that they are the ROYAL Society, you'd imagine a better service, but now we go straight to the smaller rescues/charities.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

in 2011 the RSPCA boasted profits of £13million - this was after payment of staff etc... they have since put on ther website that they will no longer take on: Unwanted, stray or dumped animals and will only take on the most severe abuse cases.

Why? ---- Because abuse cases means money. They can ride a single abuse case for years and rake in pity donations. 

There rspca shelters have to PAY them to use there name. 

A raid we where involved in saw 7 dogs locked in a house - the RSPCA took 6 and left one... why? 'because its a staffy, no one wants them'... it was down to us, a CAT shelter to rescue the staffy.

We know they frequently euthanise pregnant cats... and abort the kittens... Kitten who are almost full term... taken out of the mothers womb alive and crying and then killed.

The RSPCA are monsters.


----------



## ash007 (Jun 14, 2010)

spot on the RSPCA is just a business.its just out to make money.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Urgh I hate them so much, and to think my dream growing up was to work for them as an investigator! So glad I have found out the truth after joining this forum :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone see the piece in Practical Reptile Keeping this month? Boiled-down summary: 'I'm out to get you!' He even admited he knew nothing about reptiles...


----------



## Magical Morelia (Aug 4, 2012)

i had an RSPCA worker knock on my door last week, asking if we were interested in donating to the local RSPCA, to which i informed her that i question the RSPCA's ethics , and that im already donating to SHAC and Sea Shepard, she had NO CLUE who either of these were...... DOH!


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

About 5-6 months ago I found a stray dog wandering the streets, called the RSPCA and they said they wouldn't help as it "was a bank holiday". Since calling them I get calls several times a day asking me to donate. I can't afford to donate to them, as I've told them, and they don't stop!

I volunteered for their charity for over a year. I have to say, that was a bit of an eye-opener for me. When I joined I knew nothing really about the "dark side" of the RSPCA, but god, the amounts of times I'd seen stuff I wish I hadn't there. Like the manager buying from puppy mills, technically supporting them, and drinking in the shop! She even encouraged underage staff members to drink! And gave cigarettes to them. It was absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

RescueCat said:


> I know someone who works for the RSPCA, and just saw a facebook post from her.
> 
> "deffo thought you could take care of a crayfish by leaving it in one of those big storage boxes filled with water and feeding it lettuce, turns out you need like a tank and a filter and whatnot. D:"
> 
> ...


Maybe you should check out the laws on keeping crayfish here in the UK first. CEFAS would be a good starting point. You might find the whole subject interesting.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Probably wasn't the true crayfish you are thinking of Mynki.
It's more likely one of those blue lobsters i have seen those sold labeled as "crayfish" too but then they are a crayfish.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

bbav said:


> Probably wasn't the true crayfish you are thinking of Mynki.
> It's more likely one of those blue lobsters i have seen those sold labeled as "crayfish" too but then they are a crayfish.


I'm not sure what you mean by 'true crayfish' bbav. There are many species of 'crayfish' available in the worldwide hobby. You even see them for sale in UK LFS now and then.

But the OP should check the legality of keeping species of crayfish in the UK these days. You'll find they're now illegal to keep. The CEFAS website details the species. 

I know once upon a time the Redclaw crayfish, Cherax quadricarinatus was the only species which could be kept lawfully here in the UK, despite others being offered for sale. I've since been told by someone I trust that these are now illegal to keep, but have not checked personally. A supplier I use is often sent 'samples' from suppliers in the far east. I've visited there and seen amazing looking species of crayfish and even glo fish as the suppliers don't understand Uk law too well. All have to be destroyed.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry thought you were talking about the British (white claw) crayfish as they are endangered and as far as i know protected?
Didn't know others were illegal as you still see blue lobsters for sale for example Blue Freshwater Lobster : Direct Tropicals
I do know you now need a license to keep signal crayfish due to many being released in to our waters by idiot AR groups which are now whipping out our local white clawed crays.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Cherax quad are still legal, but they are definitely the only one. 

I still see illegal crayfish on preloved etc, and some are gorgeous, but I just couldnt do it. 

I believe the cherax is exempt due to its unfeasability as an invasive species. When the heater blew in my tank overnight, the water dropped to 15c, and the thing was near dead. Completely unresponsive. 

Many north american and asian crayfish are much more temperate species, and look what a disaster we have had with signal crays


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

*stupidity-rspca-worker-*

Stupidity from an RSPCA employee - what's new!

To put the RSPCA in perspective :

They are a business, run by Animal Activists (18 out of 25 Council Members are animal activists, including a full blown Animal Liberation Front activist), masquerading as a charity!

They have Criminal convictions - Crown v RSPCA 1984 Conspiracy to pervert the Course of Justice, and at least 2 convictions under The Dangerous Wild Animals Act.

One of their (tremendously experience and knowledgeable?) staff released an American Flag Tail Crayfish into a protected reserve for the native Crayfish - but authorities chose not to prosecute them!

They pay scant attention to the requirements of PACE (Police & Criminal Evidence Act) during raids - have witnessed breaches of PACE by RSPCA on several occassions.

They are currently prosecuting an 82 year old suffering from cancer on 'wild bird' charges - the guy has all his marbles despite his age and cancer, still breeds and shows his birds - and WINS with captive bred close rung British birds, Mules (Canary x British) and Hybrids (where both parents are British) at the highest level. The Vet acting for the RSPCA claims it is cruelty to keep British birds in cages - even though they have been cage bred for generations. This is the same Vet who I witnessed in action at another raid (present as an Independent Witness) issuing an 'improvement order' - 4 birds in a cage, 2 smaller than the other 2 - on grounds of 'malnutrition'! The birds are sexable by size - hens are always smaller and lighter than cock birds! AND THIS VET PUBLICISES HIMSELF AND HIS PRACTICE AS AVIAN & EXOTIC ANIMAL SPECIALISTS! He has, in the past, starved an insectivorous bird to death by offering it seed, and considers that the presence of mite on a bird is cruelty! I cannot, and will not, name the Vet or his practice on this thread - but will willingly pass his details via PM. As a hint, if you use a Vets practice in Swindon - consider changing Vets! You may be putting money into an RSPCA supporters pockets!

One of the RSPCA 'moderates' - Head of Inspectorate, Tim Wass - was forced to retire - primarily because he was a moderate!

A number of the the top level of RSPCA are rumoured to have resigned, or have given notice of resignation - whether this a prelude to a return to actually doing their job they were set up to do, or a sign of their standards sinking even lower only time will tell.

MJD


----------

